
How to find the right sponsor for your open source project - dekelxscode
https://dev.to/netanelmohoni/how-to-find-the-right-sponsor-for-your-opensource-project-1did
======
mtmail
"Continue to full blogpost here". In such case it's better to submit the
original source, not a teaser

[https://blog.xscode.com/736/the-right-sponsor-for-your-
open-...](https://blog.xscode.com/736/the-right-sponsor-for-your-open-source-
project/)

------
bobblywobbles
If you need sponsors, you should sell your project as a business. I don't
think we should expect sponsors for hobby projects that may grow large.

Always a tricky thing when your project gets traction and then others start to
use it and expect to "hire" you for free.

